# Air Flow Sensor needed



## shogun (Feb 2, 2005)

:newbie: Friends, Can you help me to find 

For a Silvia 1995 S14 model SR20DE Engine 

22680-52F01 Air Flow Sensor
I believe that either the 1991 Sentra SE-R & the 1995 200SX are same model & engine

I´ll appreciate any information,and avoiding to pay +$400 for it

Tks


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

shogun said:


> :newbie: Friends, Can you help me to find
> 
> For a Silvia 1995 S14 model SR20DE Engine
> 
> ...


Yeah, search www.car-part.com for the part, you should have no trouble using the SE-R sensor


----------

